

Ask HN: What % active users should I expect for my free web app - quadrant6

After launching a free web app about a year ago, it's sitting on around 5% active users (used it within last 2 days).<p>Although I could and plan to do more to increase uptake, should I take that percentage as fairly typical? or quite bad. It seems low to me. I would have thought more like 10%.
======
pedalpete
I think it is difficult to judge based on a % only situation.

If you only have 100 users and you're only get 5 users coming back in the last
two days, you might not have hit a market fit.

If you've got 10k users, that's a different story.

But I wouldn't use a 2 day window, as I think that is too short.

I'd use monthly active users (how many users login once a month) or weekly.
That should be a more valuable metric.

Again, this depends on exactly what your service does, your target market, how
often you expect them to login, but 5% doesn't sound bad to me for a 2 day
window.

What happens when you extend the window?

